# The Most Amazing Thing Happened



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My 5 year old grandaughter had this story to tell this morning:

Daddy fell asleep on the couch last night, he woke up when Santa came down the chimney. Daddy quickly covered his face with the blankets and layed very still but was peeking just a little and saw Santa drink some milk and then Santa sat on Daddy on the couch while he ate his cookies but Daddy layed very still so Santa wouldn't get scared.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Very nice.

Walter


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Too cute! Did you get it on tape? Would be fun to replay that for her when she's - - oh - - 16 or so


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Too cute! Did you get it on tape? Would be fun to replay that for her when she's - - oh - - 16 or so


no not on tape but we have plenty of ammo to use on her in a few years







. Her cousin Jaquelyn is a few months older and those two together are hilarious and laugh and giggle non stop. They never fight and only see each other when Jaquelyn is in town, but they hook together like velcro and you don't see them, they play so well. This year Jaquelyn and her parents spent the night xmas eve so it was even more fun for Taylin







At one point they came out of the playroom in their dress up play clothes and um LOTS of makeup on, lipstick everywhere, eyeshadow everywhere and my heart just melted.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Those little stories are what makes Christmas and grandchildren priceless!


----------

